# MAC Before Estee Lauder



## Hann Bee (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm a beauty blogger and are doing a post about MAC when it used to be independent, before it got bought by Estée Lauder. This was a bit before my time and have heard that MAC was better before it got bought. I've heard that Estée Lauder even ruined the company. Does anyone remember the brand back in the day and how was it different. Thanks.


----------



## LeeMayhem (Jun 6, 2017)

I've never used MAC back then, but I do now. I did hear a few old school makeup artist say the same thing.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 6, 2017)

I've been using Mac since the early 90's when it was independent and Canadian. There have certainly been changes yes, but it's a stretch to say that EL ruined the company.


----------

